# Wow! The 2ww



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Hi folks, well im finally in the 2ww  

I had 2 embryos transferred yesterday, day 5 blastocysts and everything went like clockwork (a big sigh of relief)! I had acupuncture before and after and nearly fell asleep it was that relaxing!

Ive been having cramps and pains all in that area which at first worried me but after lots of reading online i found out its quite normal. But was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and how normal it actually is? 

Ive decided that the only way i feel i can get through the 2ww is by believing i am pregnant and giving them nicknames so i can talk to them. Yes some may think thats crazy but i suppose everyone has there own way of dealing with things. 

Ive got books and magazines to read, films to watch and next week im having a facial, my nails done and having a trip to the garden centre, all to keep me relaxed yet busy! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, I had lots of cramping following transfer.  There is something to be said about positive visualisation or so I've been led to believe.  Apparently, you should imagine your embies implanting and growing.  I did it and now we have DD.  I hope it goes fast and I hope you get your BFP  .  Good luck.


----------

